# New Rabbit Track Time **15.8**



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

_Modified by thumper07 at 4:47 AM 3-31-2007_

_Modified by thumper07 at 1:59 PM 5-17-2007_


_Modified by thumper07 at 2:10 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: New Rabbit Track Time **15.8** (thumper07)*

is that stock! because thats pretty ok. i ran stock 14.925 but with no back seats


----------



## hayden (Aug 19, 2000)

*Re: New Rabbit Track Time **15.8** (RogueMotorsport)*

^^ Are you serious? Those must be some heavy seats!


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Thumper was that stock?


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

all i have is a motor mount insert and resonator removed so yeah bascially stock. you mean 14.9 in a GTI??
-matt


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (thumper07)*

I was thinking of going to cecil last night, but had prior arrangements, and i heard all lanes were packed to the gate. Its better to go to cecil on wednesdays


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper07* »_all i have is a motor mount insert and resonator removed so yeah bascially stock. you mean 14.9 in a GTI??
-matt

nope i gota find the ticket.


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: New Rabbit Track Time **15.8** (RogueMotorsport)*

There's no way the rabbit can run below 15 even without that back seat.
...unless of course you used your electric supercharger.








Good thing you'll have those big _breaks_ to stop all that speed!









Nice job thumper. Just out of curiosity: where do you dump the clutch? When I had the stock suspension I just got loads of wheel hop... than again I'm no drag racer.



_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 6:57 PM 3-31-2007_


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: New Rabbit Track Time **15.8** (QuiescentPlunge)*

dude all joking aside thats what is was


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: New Rabbit Track Time **15.8** (RogueMotorsport)*

PUT THE PIPE DOWN YOU HAVE HAD ENOUGH!!








anyway back to the real world, i dumped her at 2750 or so and the motor mount insert has elimated just about all of my wheelhop.
-matt


_Modified by thumper07 at 8:56 PM 3-31-2007_


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: New Rabbit Track Time **15.8** (thumper07)*

PHUCK YOU


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: New Rabbit Track Time **15.8** (RogueMotorsport)*

look dude i'm kidding but seriously though until you post a slip or something that is a kinda crazy claim. most people are running between 15.9-16.2 and i was the first i've seen hit 15.8 so a 14.9??? sorry i dont buy it. 
-matt


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: New Rabbit Track Time **15.8** (thumper07)*

like i said i will find my slip. i ran my jetta and my rabbit jetta was 12.22 and rabbit was14.9


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

1/8? 1/4?


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

1/4


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*

good job thumper07. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Thanks, hey does anyone have a link to car and driver's stock time for the rabbit or anywhere i can get the stock time for a rabbit. i want to show my dad and i can't find it anywhere.
-Matt


----------



## hayden (Aug 19, 2000)

*Re: New Rabbit Track Time **15.8** (RogueMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueMotorsport* »_like i said i will find my slip. i ran my jetta and my rabbit jetta was 12.22 and rabbit was14.9

I don't know which of these claims is most ridiculous. I presume that the back seats were removed on the Jetta's run?


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: New Rabbit Track Time **15.8** (hayden)*

nice thumper, I ran a 10.1 in the 1/8th...I had all the rear interior pulled...the rear seats don't weigh that much


----------



## 007rabbit (Sep 20, 2006)

i hit a 15.9 last year at cecil. my buddy and i are going on the 13th....anyone else going?


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (007rabbit)*

what was your 60' if you dont mind me asking?
-matt


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (thumper07)*

This inspires me to want to hit the track to see what I can pull out of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Even though my lack of experience in drag racing will prevent me from getting competitive numbers. I'll give it a shot soon.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*

I hit 15.773 in my friends Rabbit bone stock last summer. He just hit up the track last weekend (they opened up for VIP racers) and hit a 15.450 with just a VWPartsMTL CAI. He's a better dragger then me btw.
15.8 is awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

thats a sweet time i had a feeling a CAI would put it close to low 15's. tell him to keep it up!
-matt


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: (thumper07)*

thumper, I just remember the 60ft times being over 2sec...it had to be comparable to yours
I kept getting spanked by a mk4 12v with a diff, he obviously had me off the line a bit and would gradually pull me and be about a car length ahead of me at the 1/8th


----------



## 007rabbit (Sep 20, 2006)

i dont remember my 60ft times. they were pretty high from what everyone in the mk5 forum was saying, but i was really happy to be that quick in a stock car. 
my buddy drives a 1.8 sentra that has all the boltons you can think of and he was only running a 15.6.
im looking to get better tires, intake and a custom exhaust this summer so i hope im in the low 15's by the end of summer.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (007rabbit)*

yeah me too, i just someone comes out with an intake that doesn't set off a CEL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-matt


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (thumper07)*

Who cares about the CEL! Rofl, the advantages outweight the damn light!


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

I personally can't drive with any warning lights on the dash. Even the windshield washer fluid light messes with my mind.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*

x2 on that i had an 89 mirage turbo that would blink when the washer fluid was low and was like fricken torture








-matt


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*

Hey Thumper... if you dont mind me asking... what car did you run against? Low 13's is impressive, just curious who was runnig next to you...
Oh BTW... rougue, im sorry dude but those times you posted are BS... there is no way you broke 15 with a stock rabbit... not even possible. If you were running down hill with hurricane force winds behind you then maybe... but without back seats? Come on man, there is no reason to lie... we are all straight foward here. 







for thumpers time though. 
I ran my 2.5 Jetta when I first got it, its got a tip-tranny... heavey as hell, and the best run I had was a 15.952... fairly ugly, but to my 2.5's defence, it was about 75 degrees out that night (august in Florida) so not the best conditions.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

it was a wrx and 15.9 is not a bad time for a auto jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-matt
p.s. what were your 60' times


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*

Ohhh... ya the W is a fast car... my run sucked... i could do much better with it. I actually like having the auto... I came from a 92 prelude H22A stick, and I hated it. There is way 2 much traffic here in Orlando to actually enjoy a stick. Way too much irregular clutch wear from all the stopping and going. This tip-tranny for the 2.5 has an excellent set up. It has the tip-tronic mode and the 'S' (sport) mode, along with the regular 'D' mode. I ran in the S mode and the manual shift mode. I ran somewhere over 16 seconds with it in manual mode (dont remember exactly), and the 15 in 'S' mode. Soooo... i think that the auto has its advantages, more consistant shifting, and in S mode, it hold the RPM higher and redlines pretty agressive for an automatic. 

ps the 60 time was something like 2.5... cant remember exactly
You will be able run in the mid 14's with some work Thump


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

thanks man, i think a good N/A setup for these will be very promising escepially with the new LNT intake claiming 20hp and 20trq. hopefully it wont end like everyother 2.5 project
-matt


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*

If LNT is really gonna pull 20HP, I may have to sell my vwpartsMTL intake... those are crazy gains... i will belive it when i see the dyno of someone who doesn't work for LNT, when I see even 15+ i will buy it, until then im gonna install this mtl intake and go run at the track again... I think with it I should be able to run mid 15's (if I can get there on a cool night).


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

no doubt man, goodluck with the intake
-matt


----------

